# Tues 29/09/09, NW Pub Meet (By Popular Demand)



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

After A recent PM from "mattb" obviously the boy must be getting withdrawl symptoms (either that or whats to show off his new mods) he just can't wait for "jammyd"s coffe night on the 28th October..

So with a little nagging, and have to say we can't leave it nearly 8 weeks before we meet up again, i've decided to put in a stop gap 

As i see it wednesday night is looking best due to everything else we are arranging is on a wednesday. and not to get too close to jammyd's coffe night it should be this coming week  (is that soon enough for you matt?) *NOW TUESDAY :roll: *

so the plan is:

Pub: The Millstone Inn, Chorley 
Address: Bolton Road, Grimeford Village, Chorley, Lancashire, PR6 9HJ
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...573161&sspn=0.00774,0.026114&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16

at around *7:30*, (P.S) i'm gonna leave work early and make sure i can head up through some brilliant roads starting off the wrightington end of town and through chorly heading down to this... not a dedicated cruise as i know getting to locations for 7:30 may be difficult for some during the week..*ON TUESDAY*

so let me all know what you think... like i said it's just proposed (due to matt's pm) but think he's right jammy's is too far away for us regulars not to get together. *SO IT'S NOW TUESDAY*



> List:
> 1. Tony_rigby_uk


*UPDATE: CHANGED TO TUESDAY*


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> After A recent PM from "mattb" obviously the boy must be getting withdrawl symptoms (either that or whats to show off his new mods) he just can't wait for "jammyd"s coffe night on the 28th October..
> 
> So with a little nagging, and have to say we can't leave it nearly 8 weeks before we meet up again, i've decided to put in a stop gap
> 
> ...


2. Steve Col


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just up the road from me. Tony we saw this on my Rivington Barn meet.

List:
1. Tony_rigby_uk
2. Steve Col
3 Les.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

1. Tony_rigby_uk
2. Steve Col
3 Les.
4 syd


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Just up the road from me. Tony we saw this on my Rivington Barn meet.


I know, i nipped in there the other week for a drink and it really is a nice quaint little pub with a very adequate size of car park for our mini gatherings.. i must say i was really quite impressed with the place, Plus some brilliant roads round there for a detour drive back after we've done (even though i'm planning to have a nice drive up also) well 4 of us so far and it's only been up for a hour or so..  (looks like quite a few of us are iching for a get together  )


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

alright tony wednesday is footy night for me - keeps me from getting too fat. Would be able to get there but not till half eightish


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi tony yes thats fine for me see you all then 
imola


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Cant make this one im afraid as im working til 7.30pm, and i wouldnt get there til late, so no point 

Paul


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Gutted another wednesday evening meet (same as the coffee night!), the only night in the week I cant make, as my wife works her one and only late night!!! 

Im keeping my fingers crossed the next meet is either a saturday cruise or another night in the week!

At this rate, I will be old and grey by the next time I meet up with all you guys and probably driving a Mark 5 TT by then!! :lol:

Have a good meet guys and gals,

Cheers
Jon


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

count me in 
john


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi John, good to see the ticker is still ticking strongly.
steve


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Hi John, good to see the ticker is still ticking strongly.
> steve


yea m8 its runnin better than ever :wink: see you at meet.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Yeah. see ya soon
steve


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll probably be along too - hopefully with a new Blueflame exhaust fitted.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LIST said:


> 1. Tony_rigby_uk
> 2. Steve Col
> 3. Les.
> 4. syd
> ...


Damm, Sorry that matt can't make it... since i mainly organised it for his benefit..
perhaps all confirmed can let me know if at all possible we can change the day? tues or thursday maybe (a day either side of the current wed)??
can you 6 listed above let me know if there is any probs with either of those?? and we'll see if we can accomodate to all get a look at matts new mods 

*WE HAVE CHANGED TO TUESDAY*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Any evening bar Fridays here providing of course I don't already have any commitments.


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

any bar Mon or Fri is ok 4 me. Tony.
John.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LIST said:


> 1. Tony_rigby_uk
> 2. Steve Col
> 3. Les.
> 4. syd
> ...


Ok well with the grand scheme of things i've now changed this to tuesday... i'll let matt & jon know (the 2 who can't do wednesday) so hopefully everyone can still make it..

*SO it's NOW TUESDAY *

:lol: :lol: :lol:

only syd and imolaTT left to confirm now... c'mon fella's !!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

no probs, tuesday is good for me.
steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice one Tony, 
And this aint about me posing in my newly modded motor, Syds had loads of work done to his baby too 
However I will be available for all complements relating to my new look


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

yes i think that should be okay up to now


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Good good, I know it's abit of a late in the day one...but 7 so far isn't bad for arranging on the friday for the tuesday :lol: :lol: :lol:

Wonder if mark_hogan will be joining us?
and syd are you ok for the tuesday matey?

anybody think of anyone else who may miss this (due to not looking in the events section) please pm them.. i know the likes of joh-h ect. haven't commented.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Good good, I know it's abit of a late in the day one...but 7 so far isn't bad for arranging on the friday for the tuesday :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Wonder if mark_hogan will be joining us?
> and syd are you ok for the tuesday matey?
> ...


 I shall give John H and Dani a swift kick up the ass for you Tony :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Might struggle with Tuesday, as after getting my exhaust fitted at the TT Shop in Bedfprd in the afternoon I'm stopping off in Birmingham so Naresh can fit me a starter button. All these new goodies to show off but I don't think I'll be back in time. I'll give it a try though.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tuesday...fine m8


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> tuesday...fine m8


bloody hell syd your talkative


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > tuesday...fine m8
> ...


lol pmsl i was in the middle of messing with the computer :lol: car is looking sweet matt 8) i am having 1 last :roll: mod fitted next saturday... :wink: :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


agree it does look Great your car matt... Although leave out the stick about that lovely front bumper... i know ya'll wind me up about it... and if ya keep quiet about the bumper i may shut up about how my rear coilovers are still adjustable HA HA HA HA HA :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Oi

Me too! Me too!

Im coming too, Me and some mods and flakey wheels too.

LIST wrote:
1. Tony_rigby_uk 
2. Steve Col 
3. Les. 
4. syd 
5. asdaman 
6. ImolaTT 
7. Mattb
8. Mark Davies (Possible: Put ya foot down mark "we all know ya can ")
9. Spencerkoa


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> agree it does look Great your car matt... Although leave out the stick about that lovely front bumper... i know ya'll wind me up about it... and if ya keep quiet about the bumper i may shut up about how my rear coilovers are still adjustable HA HA HA HA HA :lol: :lol:


 are you bringing your tape measure then Tony :wink:


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Was thinking this was a bit of a trek for an evening, but just tom tome it and it's 38 mins a little more at rush our I expect  but I like a challenge. Been ages since I been out with the tt guys so realy fancy this meet. If for nothing more than to drool of all Your recent mods, and ofcourse to list to syds pipes  anyways il try my best guys,


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Tony, I know its a big car park and never gets anywhere near full but have you cleared this with the Millstone pub or is it lets turn up and hope they don't mind mate :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

went down to the Midlands meet last night for a run out. Good bunch and managed to pursuade Redsounce to turn up to the pub night next week now its on Tuesday. 90 miles each way, its a run out and not bothered how far it is......
steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Tony, I know its a big car park and never gets anywhere near full but have you cleared this with the Millstone pub or is it lets turn up and hope they don't mind mate :?


Just a turn up mate... Most pubs don't have an issue as i tend to be having a drink in there... hense the reason for being there.. plus if the worst comes to worse. there's always top car park on rivi hill :?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

put me down for this one matey!! should be a nice be a nice brake up to the week. plus you are right it is a bit of a wait for jammyd's bash


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Excellent news Tony, thanks for the PM, finally a meet i can make, seems ages since I saw most of you guys so really chuffed 

See you all tuesday then at 7.30pm.......

P.S MattB the car is looking great mate albeit a bit like mine! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Excellent news Tony, thanks for the PM, finally a meet i can make, seems ages since I saw most of you guys so really chuffed
> 
> See you all tuesday then at 7.30pm.......
> 
> P.S MattB the car is looking great mate albeit a bit like mine! :lol:


 Jon, I'm sure you can come up with a reason not to attend if your really put your mind to it :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Les,

Im sure I probably could if I DIDNT want to attend, but seeing as I DO, then probably not a conversation worth taking much further I would say. :?

Genuine reason's why I couldnt make Event09, Awesome day and your cruise so just glad we have a meet I can make 

Cheers
Jon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Les,
> 
> Im sure I probably could if I DIDNT want to attend, but seeing as I DO, then probably not a conversation worth taking much further I would say. :?
> 
> ...


OOOOO easy tiger :lol:

Will be good to see you again anyway :wink:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Likewise, be good to catch up on your plans for 3"downpipe, sports cat and Stage 2 APR.

Might have only got back from 2 weeks hols in Spain last weekend, but ive quickly got myself up to speed on the forum! :wink:

See you tuesday.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Good good, I know it's abit of a late in the day one...but 7 so far isn't bad for arranging on the friday for the tuesday :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Ouch that hurt! I'd like to but I'm not sure as I may not have my MOT done or may be in the middle of doing it - complicated :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I shall give John H and Dani a swift kick up the ass for you Tony :lol:
> ...


 John you could always come with your bestest mate on here Dani and in her car :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I usually get an MOT on Saturday morningv but my weekends are all booked up. I'm resorting, possibly, to take up Audi's free MOT offer with courtesy car.

As the MOT has now expired I can only drive directly to the MOT station. Possibly I could do this in an evening and have the courtesy car for that evening and the next day, returning and picking it up in the evening after work. I need to get this done ASAP as ADI is coming up soon. They may say Tuesday is free I don't know - I hven't spoken to them yet. I told you it was complicated.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> I usually get an MOT on Saturday morningv but my weekends are all booked up. I'm resorting, possibly, to take up Audi's free MOT offer with courtesy car.
> 
> As the MOT has now expired I can only drive directly to the MOT station. Possibly I could do this in an evening and have the courtesy car for that evening and the next day, returning and picking it up in the evening after work. I need to get this done ASAP as ADI is coming up soon. They may say Tuesday is free I don't know - I hven't spoken to them yet. I told you it was complicated.


 John its only as complicated as you make it. :wink: For instance you can get a 13 month MOT as you know. That's a new MOT 4 weeks before the old one runs out :roll: MOTs take 30 mins to do not all day BTW. :wink: You have nearly as many excuses than Dani :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I usually get an MOT on Saturday morningv but my weekends are all booked up. I'm resorting, possibly, to take up Audi's free MOT offer with courtesy car.
> ...


There speaks a retired gentleman with all the time in the world to be organised :roll: . Having put off repairs on the TT because as I've been busy over the last month or so with being away, buying and selling cars, not to mention editing the magazine in the evenings and attending meetings, I've not really been able to implement your simple plan. The TT is in bits and I'm working on it now.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Well done that man and its a good job you don't sleep at night and work 24/7. So tell me .....just what do you do in your spare time. :? What you really need John is a women to organise you and to take care of your day to day chores ........ On second thoughts pass on that one. :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes I do need better organisation but you know what plans are like. By the way, I don't think much of your self portrait - it looks like I feel this morning :lol:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?avatar=13555_1253966449.jpg


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Yes I do need better organisation but you know what plans are like. By the way, I don't think much of your self portrait - it looks like I feel this morning :lol:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?avatar=13555_1253966449.jpg


 John you need to get out more mate, it will do you good :roll: Trty next Tuesday evening for a start. :wink: 
You guys seem to think retirement (as in retiring from a full paid job) is easy. Well after 18 months of 24/7, 7 days a week no holidays or perks I can tell you ............ it is :lol: However I am only in recession retirement wise I am looking for a PT job , no rush just looking at the mo :wink: . Some say "your a lucky bugger" well I have bloody well earned it there's no luck about it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Shame it will be dark on Tuesday evening now but I guess there will be car park lights on :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

oh go on then Arm is twisted... be good to get away from her indoors... btw sorry missed this I have been out in the sun :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

nice one. thats two of the black smoke brigade as redscouce has said he is coming... :lol:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Count me in, ooh ye bastads ya!









Matt I'll meet you on the way up if you like?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

what about i knock for u on the way up on tue sicky if you pm me with your address and time!!


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry Tony I can't make this - I usually teach mid-week evenings and have had to shuffle things around just to make the 28th Coffee night ...

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Sickboy said:


> Count me in, ooh ye bastads ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sound, PS have a look in the for sale section. TT Ade is selling some headlight inserts, you could spray em up and swap em out for yours then punt em on.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

jammyd said:


> oh go on then Arm is twisted... be good to get away from her indoors... btw sorry missed this I have been out in the sun :lol:


I have some TTOC paperwork for you Paul. I'll try and make it but I'm not sure.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> I shall give Dani a swift kick up the ass for you Tony :lol:


You better refrain from that Mr. Melling as retalliation can be quite painful :twisted:

I think I'll spend Tuesday evening in good company over a nice curry in my fav restaurant. So it's a no from me. But thanks for the "invite" anyway :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I shall give Dani a swift kick up the ass for you Tony :lol:
> ...


 Dani, assume the position ...bums up kneeling [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

John-H said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > oh go on then Arm is twisted... be good to get away from her indoors... btw sorry missed this I have been out in the sun :lol:
> ...


if you can not make it, let me know and we can meet up somewhere!


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Ok cool so I'll PM you Steve and you can meet me at my gaff and we can go and meet Matt on the way!
Then you can lead the way Matt because I haven't got a clue where we are going Ha Ha!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be coming along to this 

Look forward to meeting you all!

Cheers, Ade.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

no probs, will wait for your pm and i will put your postcode in my nav

steve


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

stevecollier said:


> no probs, will wait for your pm and i will put your postcode in my nav
> 
> steve


Did you misread, Steve? I'll be there, if you want my postcode I'll PM it anyway.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ade, i think steve was refering to Sickboy on the last post on the previous page mate 

Paul


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> Ade, i think steve was refering to Sickboy on the last post on the previous page mate
> 
> Paul


Ah, right


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Just to clarify what Steve has mentioned, i should be there if everything goes smoothly. So will meet you all there 

Think i know everyone there apart from Ade, so look forward to meeting you mate..... nice looking MK1 you have, will have to have a butchers 

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just had a call from Awesome GTI right out of the blue, my cars booked in tomorrow morning for the Blueflame 3" DP 100cell sports cat and stage 2 APR remap.  All being well it should be fine for the NW meet tomorrow evening. Syd we can compare notes mate


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

How many TT's is that then? I have lost count but it must be 10 ish?!?

Lookin forward to it. Tony, have you phoned the pub to check they are cool with it as Les suggested - I think its a good idea.

Sickboy - That will be like the blind leading the blind - Ste C has scatty nav so we can follow him lol


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

i'll lead then. i will try to keep you in my mirrors. :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> i'll lead then. i will try to keep you in my mirrors. :lol: :lol:


 Why Steve are you turning your mirrors through 180 then? :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Don't want to loose my tailgaters on the way to the meet as they don't know where they are going and im the one with the nav. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Is everyone eating here tonight, or is it just drinks??

Paul


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> How many TT's is that then? I have lost count but it must be 10 ish?!?
> 
> Lookin forward to it. Tony, have you phoned the pub to check they are cool with it as Les suggested - I think its a good idea.
> 
> Sickboy - That will be like the blind leading the blind - Ste C has scatty nav so we can follow him lol


In a Work "NO" and i'm at uni today... anyone got there number and can phone... like i said doubt they'd kick paying customers off the premesis...


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Does this place do food cos I'm gonna be starvin without me tea?! :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Tony and everyone else.

I will ring them now and see if they can cope with us lot 

Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorted, they know we are coming, they are going to put a long table together for us etc...... so there we go

That was hard :roll: :roll: Took all of 2 mins

Paul :lol: :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Some of us have to work during the day rent boy :lol: :lol: :lol:



Redscouse said:


> Sorted, they know we are coming, they are going to put a long table together for us etc...... so there we go
> 
> That was hard :roll: :roll: Took all of 2 mins
> 
> Paul :lol: :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Your online more than what you do at work. And dont deny it :wink:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

So we're all eating then?

I guess I best skip tea


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT Ade said:


> So we're all eating then?
> 
> I guess I best skip tea


Well i definitely am mate  Yum Yum [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am not eating


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

TT Ade where in Liverpool are you coming from?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Sickboy said:


> TT Ade where in Liverpool are you coming from?


I'm on the Wirral these days, but if I add wirral people say where is that so LIverpool is easier.

Cheers, Ade.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi All
Sounds as if its going to be a good night, have a good time, wish i was a bit nearer to come along 

Gill


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

TT Ade said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> > TT Ade where in Liverpool are you coming from?
> ...


Well if your route tonight takes you along the A59 you should try and meet Matt, Steve and I here at 7:00
The Hayfield Pub:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=County% ... F-8&tab=nl


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Appologies but I'm not going to make this one.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Sickboy said:


> Well if your route tonight takes you along the A59 you should try and meet Matt, Steve and I here at 7:00
> The Hayfield Pub


Cheers, I'll be heading straight there tonight via a different route as I have to come from a different direction this evening. See you there though and look forward to meeting up with you all.

Cheers, Ade.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

out of interest do we know if the pub has sky sports?


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Home from work! off ta wash me car now. 
hope the drizzle stays off. cyas all later..... assuming Mr tom tom is in a good mood today 8)


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Trev TT said:


> Home from work! off ta wash me car now.
> hope the drizzle stays off. cyas all later..... assuming Mr tom tom is in a good mood today 8)


Mines rotten dirty and it's raining


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just been looking up this place... look's a bit posh for having the Liverpool match on!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Just been looking up this place... look's a bit posh for having the Liverpool match on!


Just realised that liverpool are playing tonight... I know of another pub to move onto after we all got together and had a drink...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Just been looking up this place... look's a bit posh for having the Liverpool match on!
> ...


cutting it fine KO is @ 7:45pm


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


it's us were talking about... We won't start playing till 60mins played :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


ummmm... I was hoping to be handing out a tin of english/spainish woopass to those I-tie's!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

hmmmm football ...think i will be [smiley=book2.gif] my car manual


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> ummmm... I was hoping to be handing out a tin of english/spainish woopass to those I-tie's!


Don't worry jammy... I don't wanna miss it either... Agger has been declaired fit too !!! we'll just get everyone together and head off to another pub further down that'll have it on... it's not that far about 5mins..


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

AAAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHH!

I cant believe it! I left the house in a rush, didnt write the pub name down, [smiley=bomb.gif] went round and around and around in the countryside for an hour and a half after only writing most of the directions but not all and finally gave up [smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Remind me to get more peoples phone numbers!Ive got Syd's but his was switched off

After looking properly now, im even more mad [smiley=bomb.gif] I turned right onto chorly new road! If i turned left i would have stumbled upon the pub.. Aaaarrgh Im so pi**ed off now.

Anyway chaps, what did i miss?

Spencer


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

A great night talking TT's :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks to the 2 t**t's who thought bombing into the road works on the M62 at 90 was a good idea, then slamming there breaks on as they got down to one single lane which meant I had no where to go but the f****in hard shoulder. then to top it off car 2 just sat there laughing... w*n*e*s fill in the blanks!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

What a turn out for a little get together...  14 known TT's and one Black tt Lambretta :? that got a soggy TTOC card stuck on the window (courtsy of les) hmmm where was that imolla chap?? even without imolla or spence it was alot... whats going on?? us northwesters can't do anything quietly at the mo


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

It must be something in he air tonight.

After giving up trying to find the meet and being fed up i was returning home. Coming into Manchester on a dual carriage way some daft bird in high heels decided to try and run across the road in front of me. I was doing about 40mph and only just missed her.

That would of topped off my night

S


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Argh Tony.

Im gutted i missed it, not for the lack of trying,

Next time man :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

spencerkoa said:


> Argh Tony.
> 
> Im gutted i missed it, not for the lack of trying,
> 
> Next time man :wink:


The next one is well easy to find... it is just of J21 of the M6


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi guys was really looking forward to meeting you all tonight  set off at six thirty in plenty of time and was still driving round at eight thirty  so much for sat nav all it wanted to do was send me to dead ends  had to give up in the end find a  petrol station and head home really sorry i missed it will definateky be at the next one i had loads of questions aswell :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

ImolaTT said:


> hi guys was really looking forward to meeting you all tonight  set off at six thirty in plenty of time and was still driving round at eight thirty  so much for sat nav all it wanted to do was send me to dead ends  had to give up in the end find a  petrol station and head home really sorry i missed it will definateky be at the next one i had loads of questions aswell :lol:


should have tagged along with me. Steve c and sickboy. We convoyed up from Ormskirk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Good meet guys and girls, nice to see you all again and meet a few newbies 

See you all on the 28th for a coffee night..... if you wanna call it that  

Paul


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice to meet you all tonight


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Great turn out again guys well done. nice ta see you all again, seeing as it been a while. I had trouble finding it at first fortunatly i had a back up sat nav on me phone. if ya go by the post code which i did to begin with it takes you several miles off. my second attempt was via inputing the road name ... night night [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry I missed it but didn't get finished with Naresh in Birmingham until after 9 and with roadworks more or less all the way up the M6 northbound didn't make it home to Manchester until 11 - and here I was with a cracking new exhaust and a starter button to show off!

Catch up with you next time.


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Good to meet up and put some faces to names....sorry I didnt get to say 'hello' to all of you but it had been a long day at Pipewerx :!: ...maybe next time 

Paul, Tony...pity about the reds tonight  ...at least Shrewsbury won away at Cheltenham [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Rich


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Rich

Nice to meet you aswell. Was about to say at least the Shrews won  

Get your name down for the next West Mids meet buddy, its a bit lower down the events forum  Hopfully see you there

Paul


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Just about to do it now m8...see you there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Rich


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good night and a little power tester as well. managed to do a little business and now own a spare set of inserts..

steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice to me the "old" faces again last night and a new one or two. At least I had no problem finding the Millstone as its just 5mins up the road from me. Even managed to cancel Bigsyds airbag warning light, hope it's nothing serious and it stays away now Syd. I don't think you can blame your new pipewex exhaust for that :lol:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice meeting you last night Mark, glad I was working on your car rather than watching the Liverpool game..........still shocked at the result!


----------

